# Pics From the Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Seminar speakers...............

Capt. Todd Foucher








Eric Bachnik and Capt. Geoffery Page








Gus from Bailey's Outdoors








TJ Konitzer - Discover SCUBA








Rick Hess - GLoomis








Capt. Rob Salimbene








Neil Taylor








Capt. Lynn Zirkle








The Toddfather and Capt. Rob








Capts. Greg and Bryan Watts








Arnie Lane








Yours Truly


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Jon, I want to personally thank you and the CCA for having us out. I can't wait until next year! 

As far as other vendors go, it was all class out there! Thanks to everyone who helped us out! Good times!

Vince

Skinny Water Culture


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like I missed one heck of a good time! 

Heck of a show and great way to support the CCA! Two Thumbs Up.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

